# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A gëzon autoritet shteti kosovar në sytë tuaj?

## Albo

Po e hapim kete teme per te pare se sa autoritet gezon shteti kosovar ne syte tuaj, ne syte e nje shtetasi te thjeshte. Kjo pyetje eshte e thjeshte ne esence por merr forma nga me te ndryshmet. Me poshte po rendis disa pyetje qe pershkruajne gjeresisht pyetjen e sondazhit:

*- A eshte jeta juaj e sigurt nen mbrojtjen e ligjit?
- A jetoni me friken e ligjit demokratik?
- A jeni i mireinformuar per qendrimet e shtetareve dhe si ato ndikojne jeten tuaj?
- A keni mundesi per te komunikuar shqetesimet dhe nevojat tuaja me te gjitha instancat e shtetit dhe perfaqesuesit qe keni zgjedhur me vote?
- A jeni i lire te protestoni qendrime qe prekin interesat tuaja personale?
- A mendoni se shteti shqiptar eshte ne rrugen e duhur apo te gabuar?
- A po marrin zgjidhje me kohen problemet qe ju shqetesojne ju dhe familjen tuaj?*

I shtrova pyetjet e mesiperme ne menyre qe ju tu jepni pergjigje ne mendjen tuaj perpara se te votoni ne kete sondazh. Qellimi i sondazhit eshte i thjeshte, te shohim se sa autoritet gezon shteti shqiptar ne syte e shtetasve te vete. 

Si ne cdo sondazh, vota eshte e lire dhe personale. Kushdo eshte i lire te votoje, dhe kushdo eshte i lire te shprehi mendimin e tij se perse votoi ashtu sic votoi. Mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e gjithesecilit, por nuk eshte nevoja te replikoni dhe komentoni mendimet apo votat e te tjereve.

Albo

P.S Anetaret nga Shqiperia dhe Maqedonia i ftojme te marrin pjese ne sondazhet perkatese:
*
A gezon shteti shqiptar autoritet ne syte tuaj?
A gezon shteti maqedon autoritet ne syte tuaj?*

----------


## andi cekrezi

kosova eshte shtet i pavarur,nuk diskutohet me.

----------


## klaus fisher

Duhet te kemi parasysh se Kosova eshte ende nje shtet i brishte.Vertet e ndihmuan shtetet perendimore(USA,Gjermania ,GB) por mos harroni se ka perballe Rusine ,Kinen ,arabet ,Greqine dhe shume shtete te tjera.Gjithashtu ne Kosove ka akoma agjente te  serbit.Te tera keto e veshtiresojne njohjen e Kosoves ne planin nderkombetar,Dhe shtete te tjera evropiane si Italia shohin interesat e veta me Rusine dhe Serbine.Pra rruga e njohjes do te jete e veshtire.Qeverise kosovare i mbetet me pershkuar nje rruge tejet te veshtire!Nje rruge ku  Shqiperia e ka ndihmuar fare pak(per njohjen boterore te saj)

----------


## tmk

Duke u bazuar ne njohjen e Kosoves ,shtet te pavarur,nga shume shtete me me ndikim ne bote natyrisht se gezon autoritet edhe pse mendoj se ende i mungon demokracia e mirefillt.

----------


## Longarus

ndoshta tema do te ishte me interesante sikur te kishte titullin: 
A gëzon autoritet shteti shqipetare në sytë e kosovareve ?




> A gëzon autoritet shteti kosovar në sytë tuaj?


Kjo nuk diskutohet

----------


## Longarus

> P.S Anetaret nga Shqiperia dhe Maqedonia i ftojme te marrin pjese ne sondazhet perkatese:
> 
> A gezon shteti shqiptar autoritet ne syte tuaj?
> A gezon shteti maqedon autoritet ne syte tuaj?


A gezon autoritet identiteti i shqiptarit tek SHQIPTARET

----------


## sanka

si pas meje kosova duhet te gezoj autoritet duke menduar se i ka te gjitha ingirencat per nje gje te tille.

----------


## Black Heart

Per mua po

----------


## strong_07

Po gezon si jo

----------


## Slimshaddy

Po Gezon Autoritet !!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

fatekeqesishte ne nje pjese te madhe te vendit nuk gezon autoritet...

----------


## Vesel Hysa

Duke i lexuar pergjigjet e disa anetareve te Forumit krijohet pershtypja se ceshtja e "autoritetit shteteror" ne syte e shtetasve kuptohet ne menyra te ndryshme.Mbase edhe formulimi gjuhesor do te duhej te ishte me i percaktuar dhe me i qarte.Me shtetin ketu nenkuptohet pushteti, kurse me kete te fundit e gjithe struktura udheheqese e drejtuese ne te gjitha fushat e jetes shoqerore: politika, kultura, siguria, arsimi, shkenca dhe format e tjera te organizimit shteteror e shoqeror neper institucione te ndryshme. Se ne cfare shkalle marredhenieje do te jene pushtetaret dhe qytetaret, si do t'u duken a c'mendim do te kene shtetasit per prijsit e tyre, varet nga shume faktore e ne radhe te pare nga shkalla e vetedijsimit te popullit per te vleresuar drejt te gjitha veprimet e parise se vet qe do te duhej te ishin ne perputhje me programet politike dhe premtimet e dhena para se te uleshin ne kolltuqe. Kosova sapo merr fryme si shtet (me pavaresi te kushtezuar) dhe brenda kesaj krijese politike, as pushtetaret as qytetaret nuk e kane gjetur ende vendin e vet.Nje gje tash sa vite eshte e qarte: deri tani drejtuesit e shtetit e te disa kompanive te tij pak e "kane qare koken" per votuesit e tyre.Per ta pershkruar kete gjendje do te me dukej shume e pershtatshme nje thenie e shkrimtarit te madh Xhorxh Bernard Sho:"Une  e dua popullin te thjeshte dhe deshiroj ta armatos kunder politikaneve, mjekeve, profesoreve, klerikeve, avokateve, shkrimtareve dhe artisteve, te cilet, kur arrijne te vijne ne pushtet, behen me te keqinj se te gjithe te marret, hajnat dhe mashtruesit".

                                                                       V.Hysa

----------


## TetovaMas

> Duhet te kemi parasysh se Kosova eshte ende nje shtet i brishte.Vertet e ndihmuan shtetet perendimore(USA,Gjermania ,GB) por mos harroni se ka perballe Rusine ,Kinen ,arabet ,Greqine dhe shume shtete te tjera.Gjithashtu ne Kosove ka akoma agjente te  serbit.Te tera keto e veshtiresojne njohjen e Kosoves ne planin nderkombetar,Dhe shtete te tjera evropiane si Italia shohin interesat e veta me Rusine dhe Serbine.Pra rruga e njohjes do te jete e veshtire.Qeverise kosovare i mbetet me pershkuar nje rruge tejet te veshtire!Nje rruge ku  Shqiperia e ka ndihmuar fare pak(per njohjen boterore te saj)


*Pershendetje !!

Per nje kohe shume te shkurte Kosova, do te jete Izrael nr. 2 ne Ballkane.

Serbise , Rusise , Greqise ,dhe shume shteteve tjera nuk ju dhimbet toka e Kosoves , pore jane duke vajtuare per strategjine e tyre per ardhmerine .
C'ka ju duhet Kosova ,Rusise ,Kines , Serbise , Greqise , kurre 95 % epopullates jane shqipetare ??

Pronaret e kesaj bote jane gjeneratat e reja , kurse Kosova, eshte shteti me  populate rinore evrope.

Duhet te keni besim te plote ne shtetin e Kosoves , Shqiperise s,i dhe gjithe shqipetareve ne pergjithesi.

MREKULLIRAT NUK N'DODHIN CDO DITE.*

----------


## dibrani2006

Po pa diskutim qe gezon

----------


## Llapi

nji PO e madhe

----------


## spartano

sigurisht qe e gezon se po se mori ajo kush do e mari tjeter.............
^^ROFT KOSOVA^^

----------


## GeoF

Qe  perballe ketij shteti te ri, shtetit te kosoves ngrihen barrirra te fuqishme, kjo dihet, pasi vete nje shtet i ri do te kete periudhen transitore.Por , dhe dua ta theksoj, ka tregues pozitive ne nderhyrjet qe politika e kosoves ka krijuar, ne marredheniet dhe per me teper ne vetbesimin qe kane udheheqesit kosovare.
Une i cmoj e i vleresoj keta politikan, gjithmon nga ekrani sepse nuk jetoj atje, por ata duken te bindur dhe te vendosur per te vendosur nje4 ligj dhe nje shtet te fuqishem, me te fuqishem dhe me cilesor se shteti shqiptar.
Une besoj se kosova ka nje sere intelektualesh te rinj te arsimuar ne perendim, ka nje brez te ri , te pakten Prishtina, qe ecen paralel ne koncept dhe vizion me nje amerikan apo anglez.
Qe kosova eshte shtet me vete , e njohur nga pjesa me e madhe e shteteve te botes, kjo s`ka dyshim dhe do te jete e integruar ne BE me pare se shqiperia, qe eshte  e korruptuar ne cdo qoshe e skute te saj.
Genti

----------


## harry potter

sigurisht . ata po fuqizohen me teper se ne keshtu qe duhet pak respekt per te fortet

----------


## BaBa

gabim...........

----------


## albert_s

ndodhen disa muaj qe nga shpallja e pavaresise se kosoves dhe influnca e saj po rritet dita dites ne bote dhe ne veprimet e saj ne aderimin e saj ne OKB ceshtja qe eshte shtruar i perket te qytetareve te kosoves dhe me gjere ne boten shqipetare.Qetesia ne kosove eshte e brishte per nje qeverisje qe po e veshtire  thelbi i kesaj eshte se serbia ne gjithe historine e vet ka qene dhe eshte kunder shqipetareve per te patur nje shtet te vetin.

----------

